# New rolling stock for the Patio and Southwestern



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Over the past 6 months I've been able to acquire 4 Bachmann passenger cars, for what I considered a good price (two for $35 each and two for $25 each). Metal wheels and kadee couplers included. There is a baggage, combine, coach and observation in the consist.

Two were undecorated and two were lettered for the WP&Y. Stan Cedarleaf made me some decals for them and after repainting they are wearing the lettering of the Colorado and Southern, to match my LGB mogul. The mogul is pleased to have its own consist, rather that pulling D&RGW cars around for about 25 years.

As usual, Stan's work is excellent and the train is running on the Patio and Southwestern in Sun City.





























Chuck


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice Chuck. See you in the spring

Jerry


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Once in a great while the old Delton C&S passenger cars show up. I changed mine to Kadee couplers and my LGB mogul #6 pulls 4 of these Delton cars.


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Chuck,
A very nice rake of cars you have there, I'm guessing all the passengers must have just got off. If you take the time to fill them up again they will take on a whole new life and often become a good conversation piece.
Very nice, 
Thanks.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Those look great behind the Mogul. Great buy


----------

